# steelhead jigs ?



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking for a place to buy quality jigs for float fishing thanks to all.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It depends on if you want to make your own, and your looking for the raw materials, or if you want to buy them pre-made.

If you want to tie up your own, I have had good success with Jans Netcraft to order the raw jigs. Then tie on some flash and marabou and paint the lead head.

-KSU


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey KSU iam looking to buy pre tied jigs. thanks for your reply.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Erie Outfitters!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

if you are in the cleveland area try franks on berea and madison. and bring cash!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

If I could make any recommendation, I would agree with those that already gave some retail locations, yet I would also add that mini-foo's of which are readily available at most retail big-box stores, I personally don't use anymore. The metal in the hook doesn't seem to stand up to the wear and tear of them hitting the rocks on the bottom of the rivers.

You will notice with mini-foo's that the hook point will begin getting bent, of which if you don't keep an eye on it, will certainly come back to bite ya when you go to set the hook on a chromer. 

For me I tie my own jigs, because it's quite a bit more cost effective. 

-KSU


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

After fishing for many years I have to agree buying and tying your own is the way to go. Not only is it more cost friendly but you can try your own color combos as well. Once you have tied a few next thing you know you are 10 - 15 an hour.

If you are going to buy pre-tied stay away from mini foo's. Make sure you look at the hooks, must be a good quality hook not so much for fighting the fish but for durability. Purchase several different colors, brights, darks so you are prepared. This fall I've been using hot pink and orange with good success. Good luck!!!!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

www.pulsejigs.com

Great products, good prices, local guy.. They also carry his stuff at Rodmakers if that is easier.


----------



## lebowski (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks for the pointers...I had the same question as the original poster


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Get your jigs from Jason at Pulse Jigs. He's a local fisherman and a awesome guy.

Ray


----------

